# Problem after upgrading to proftpd-1.3.3a

## mikkoc

After I upgraded to proftpd-1.3.3a none of the users on my server are able to login anymore.

No problems at all with proftpd 1.3.2d. No configuration changes.

proftpd.conf: https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=244995&action=view

output of "proftpd -n -d 10": https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=244993&action=view

This should be the relevant part:

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]) - wtmp /var/log/wtmp: Permission denied
> 
> 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]) - opening TransferLog '/var/log/xferlog'
> 
> 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]) - unable to open TransferLog '/var/log/xferlog': Permission denied
> ...

 

USE flags

 *Quote:*   

> * net-ftp/proftpd
> 
>     Use flags: (acl) (-authfile) (-ban) (caps) (-case) (-clamav) (ctrls)
> 
> (-deflate) (-doc) (-exec) (-hardened) (-ident) (-ifsession) (-ipv6) (-kerberos)
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

## gerdesj

Is this still a problem - I have a few ideas?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## mikkoc

gerdesj, yes it is.

I upgraded to proftpd 1.3.3b but the issue remains  :Sad: 

Thanks

----------

## gerdesj

My Italian is pretty bad, but I suspect that this:

127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]) - chroot to '/home/mikko' failed for user 'mikko': Funzione non implementata 

means "function not implemented", so the chroot call fails.  That might be caused by a USE flag not present.

There are a lot of permissions related errors in the log you posted as well.

Would it be possible to see your /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf (suitably anonymized if you wish) please?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## mikkoc

Yes, it's in my first post:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=244995&action=view

I also image it's a (group?) permission problem, but I didn't change anything on my system and it worked with previous proftpd versions (now I'm using 1.3.2d and it works)

And yes, you're right "function not implemented" is correct.

----------

## gerdesj

To be honest I ended up using vsftpd a couple of years ago, I think because I could get it to work nicely with PAM and Samba.  My customer wanted AD groups to control access.

However, you're on ProFTPd and its a bit rude to suggest a change! I am just emerging it to my laptop, I'll see if I can replicate your problem and then we'll get to the fix ...

Cheers

Jon

----------

## gerdesj

Right, I get a log file that looks pretty much like yours so that's a good start!

Cheers

Jon

----------

## mikkoc

Removing:

 *Quote:*   

> DefaultRoot              ~

 

fixes the problem!

The permission errors remain, but at least I can login  :Very Happy: 

Can you confirm it?

----------

## gerdesj

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> Right, I get a log file that looks pretty much like yours so that's a good start!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon

 

I added the pam USE flag which seems to help rather a lot.

Cheers

Jon

----------

